# O'Hare skid steer operators



## Jube (Nov 8, 2004)

I am still looking for 2 skid steer operators for a site at O'Hare. You must be dependable and available 24/7. You must be able to pass the security screening for an access badge. Pm with your info and desired pay. The closer you live to O'Hare the better.

Thanks,


----------

